# How can you tell if your fish is pregnant?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

I think one of my Danios is pregnant. She seems much fatter. How can I tell?

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Danios are egg layers (well scatters to be more correct). They don't get pregnant. Females fill up with eggs. They are fertilized externally. If she is fat she could be full of eggs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, is there any way to know for sure?

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

You could seperate her and put her into a marble bottom tank and add a male. If shes pregnant she will spawn during sun rise. 

Ive bred zebra and pearl danios, easy fish to breed and keep.

Females generally are plumper than males, males have elongated fins usually.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

What is the smallest tank I could put my Danios in for spawning?

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

5 gallon with a sponge filter is a perfect setup.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Oh, okay, thank you. I don't have an extra 5 gallon. I have a 1 gallon, but that's probably too small.

-Tessa.


----------

